# Konditor, Orange Cups



## jkath (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm previewing my Thanksgiving recipes, and of course had to try the 
Baked Sweet Potatoes in Orange Cups.

I used Yams, and rather than sprinkle the ginger root on top, I mixed it in (my own oversight) and I must say,
these are by far the best I've ever tasted. Even my 2 kids (who hate even the word 'yam') said, "These are pretty good!"

Thank you so very much for this perfectly wonderful recipe!


----------



## Konditor (Nov 17, 2004)

Crewsk:  I am pleased to know that the Orange Cups were relished at your family's dinner table.  Did you serve a dessert as well?

Lawrence


----------



## crewsk (Nov 17, 2004)

Konditor said:
			
		

> Crewsk:  I am pleased to know that the Orange Cups were relished at your family's dinner table.  Did you serve a dessert as well?
> 
> Lawrence



Konditor, it was jkath who tried your orange cups, not me. I do plan on having them at Thanksgiving though!


----------



## jkath (Nov 21, 2004)

Lawrence - I did not serve a dessert that evening, as they didn't need anything afterward. I've made them again, and am so pleased. This time I followed them with a pumpkin pie that had a crumbly cookie-type topping. 

I can't wait to see what my extended family thinks of these goodies on Thanksgiving.  Even my husband has bragged to his friend about how his wife made yams delish - and he generally hates yams!

Thanks again.


----------

